# Urgent -I think I made a mistake - Please read, need all the advice I can get



## puckersmom (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Here is what I did...I don't believe I did it the best way, need some advice on how to proceed in the best manner.

New 75 gallon tank
Used 80lbs dry sand
Purchased and added 20 lbs live sand
Filled majority of the way with the hose
Dilluted salt with some water in a bucket, enough salt for 60 gallons so I didn't over do it on salt.
Added 2 heaters to bring water temp up to normal
Added 2 live rock
Filter is not yet installed - but ready to go
Seeded the sand with about 2 cups of a salt tank of mine est. 3 years ago
Salinity is currently reading 116 but want it to sit for 24 hours before I adjust
Used a vaccum tube to bring up any salt lying on the sand bed so it would all dissolve

I've normally always pre-mixed water but I got overwhelmed with the large tank.
Any recomendations on how to proceed would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

If you need more salt add it to the tank. Filling tank with the hose though? Definitely would not have done that!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

On a side note, any benefits you would have received from the live sand are probably lessened.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

filling a tank up with a "hose" would mean it is "tap water"
this means it is most likely high in phosphates which in turn will most likely result in an un-wanted algae bloom
not to mention it contains chlorines and cloromines
to avoid this, using RO/DI water to mix your SALT OUTSIDE OF THE TANK.
the only time salt can be mixed inside of a tank is when it is just the glass with no sand, live rock, livestock etc.
as pasfur said, your live sand most likely is no longer "live"


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> filling a tank up with a "hose" would mean it is "tap water"
> this means it is most likely high in phosphates which in turn will most likely result in an un-wanted algae bloom
> not to mention it contains chlorines and cloromines
> to avoid this, using RO/DI water to mix your SALT OUTSIDE OF THE TANK.
> ...


Yes, and though i don't recammend them, get a declorinator to get some of the stuff out of the tank, then go to a LFS and get RO/DI water or their premixed saltwater and do a water change. I'd suggest doing this often to get as much out as possible. you've already killed the stuff in it so it'll also lower the nitrates that you'll get from the die off.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, I would personally start over. There is no reason to set a tank up incorrectly and then continue forward.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You're right i suppose it would be easier.


----------

